# Question...



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

So I've FINALLY found a place of business that can supply me chicken necks/backs in 40 lb cases... My order will be here on the 23rd.

After extensive reading, my scenario/question is..

Ruger has been having mucusy poo... I know thats probably because of the quarters I've been feeding her with the lack of bone. I try to counter some of it with some pumpkin from time to time, and also the occasional chicken foot.

I've read that RMB should be around 60%.. does that sound right? And from my understanding, RMB would be considered chicken backs/necks.

I really really hope that is the missing ingrediant to some solid poo's... because the ones shes dropping off are less than appealing... plus she's still house training. 

Any and ALL input on this would be awesome... 

I've been avoiding feeding her organs and eggs until my backs get here... her poo is already gnarly enough.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I have never much cared for that "60% RMB" percentage quote. Not because I feel it is wrong, but because it isn't specific enough. 

A RMB is, as the name should imply, a MEATY bone. As in, the meat makes up a much greater percentage than the bone. Chicken backs are nearly 40% bone, while necks are around 36%. WAY too much for a single meal, or at least in my experience. They absolutely need to be balanced out with other boneless meats to compensate for the large amount of bone, lest you get sulfur poops. 

If you are getting runny poops on the boneless, try breaking apart the backs/necks, and feeding smaller parts of them as part of the boneless meals. Its ok to include bone in every meal, so long and you are feeding an appropriate balance total. Generally speaking, the diet should consist of 10% TOTAL pure bone content, at least if you're following prey model.


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

atravis said:


> I have never much cared for that "60% RMB" percentage quote. Not because I feel it is wrong, but because it isn't specific enough.
> 
> A RMB is, as the name should imply, a MEATY bone. As in, the meat makes up a much greater percentage than the bone. Chicken backs are nearly 40% bone, while necks are around 36%. WAY too much for a single meal, or at least in my experience. They absolutely need to be balanced out with other boneless meats to compensate for the large amount of bone, lest you get sulfur poops.
> 
> If you are getting runny poops on the boneless, try breaking apart the backs/necks, and feeding smaller parts of them as part of the boneless meals. Its ok to include bone in every meal, so long and you are feeding an appropriate balance total. Generally speaking, the diet should consist of 10% TOTAL pure bone content, at least if you're following prey model.


 
I'm not following any model as of yet. I'm currently feeding her chicken legs, thighs, with additional supplements. But her poo's are gnarly.... I haven't gotten my chicken backs/necks in yet... they should be here on Monday or Tuesday.

My question was/is.. Will they solidify her poo... at least somewhat?? I don't want to give up on this diet just yet, but if these poo's are going to be normal business... I'll have to search other options... these things are .. well..


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you been feeding any bone at all, or straight boneless? 

If all you've been giving is boneless, then that is the problem. The bone content is what helps keep the poops firm. Even for a dog used to a raw diet, too many boneless meals can certainly lead to runny poops.

The bone will absolutely help, but again, should really be fed as a balance with other boneless meats, especially for high-bone cuts such as backs. 

My recommendation would be, if you haven't been using any bone at all, to run out and buy some turkey necks. They should be dirt cheap right now and available, considering the holidays. Divide them up and add them into each meal, and see if that doesn't firm things up until the chicken backs/necks arrive.


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

atravis said:


> Have you been feeding any bone at all, or straight boneless?
> 
> If all you've been giving is boneless, then that is the problem. The bone content is what helps keep the poops firm. Even for a dog used to a raw diet, too many boneless meals can certainly lead to runny poops.
> 
> ...


 
I've been feeding bones yes... The bones that are found in the legs/thighs... I also give her chicken feet.

I'll have to call around for turkey necks, but I've read something or another that they aren't good... I could be wrong, but it seems I've read something negative about turkey necks.

Regardless... My necks/backs will be here soon... but man these poo's are getting me concerned.... shes on week 2.5 of this diet and the poo is still questionable.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I apologize, when you said lack of bone in the thighs, I assumed you meant boneless.

If you've been giving bone-in thighs this whole time and the poops are consistently bad, then I would consider the type of meat I was feeding. She may not be handling the chicken well. Or it could be that you've been on that particular source for too long now- 2.5 weeks is definitely long enough to be adding different types of meat.

I've never had any problem with turkey necks and always pick them up if they are cheap. Other cuts of turkey, such as legs and wings, however, have very large bones that might be too tough for some dogs to reliably chew down. I even feel uncomfortable giving them at times, but I've never been concerned with the necks. 

Aside from trying a different protein source... I really don't know what to tell you  Maybe someone else will have an idea on this.


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

My chicken backs/necks came in today. 46.22 lbs for $24.00 isnt too bad in my books.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

That's a great deal!  Like previously mentioned, just add some more bone to her daily meal and her stool should be fine. Turkey necks are quite safe from my knowledge, but since you have the backs I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

I feed two of mine 3 chicken backs a day and poop is small and solid. Add a little other items too but mainly chicken backs.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

alaman said:


> I feed two of mine 3 chicken backs a day and poop is small and solid. Add a little other items too but mainly chicken backs.


Wow, that's a lot of bone.  My dog would get constipated from that much, lol. Chicken backs, turkey necks, pork/lamb/beef ribs if your dog can chew those up, are all fine and are all RMBs (provided your dog can actually consume the beef/pork/lamb ribs). Chicken necks will be too small once your pup gets bigger. Later on you can feed whole rabbits, whose bones are also considered RMBs for bigger dogs. Really, an RMB is any edible bone; typically from birds and smaller animals. The 60% RMB thing is just from one model of raw feeding out of several and is a general guideline. I wouldn't worry about that at all. Just find the right balance for your pup and that's what will work for you. It could be 10% bone or it could be 60% bone, or it could be entirely different, it just depends on the dog.


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

Funny story kind of... 

I have the 44 lb block in my garage thawing out in a wheel barrow.... needless to say with the weather being cold it is going to take at least one day to thaw for packaging.

I have a small doggy door on my garage...

So far I have walked in and chased off two stray cats.... LOL. 

Thanks for the advice and input everyone.


----------

